# Bilsteins finally here



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

finally i can get rid of the gm garbage suspension


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good! I like the concentration of black, and the wheels look good(sucker for black wheels here). What size are those? 19x8?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

You have a nice car sir.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I love ur guys front ends, u have actual sidemarkers

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Looks good! I like the concentration of black, and the wheels look good(sucker for black wheels here). What size are those? 19x8?



those are 18 wheels. i can have bgger wheels because of the crappy roads of my country...


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

how much for the suspension?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

700 for the bilsteins. i already have eibach springs that costed around 150 dolars

these are bilsteins b8. b8 are specially made for cars with lowering springs


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

and how good is drive now?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

still in the box. im going to mint them tomorrow. i'll let you know


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

$850 for Bilsteins and Eibachs is an okay price. Good to know we have Bilsteins available!


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

yes we have. coilovers bilsteins b14pss and suspension bilsteins b8 for already lowered cars. but they are available in germany. you can order them from ebay.de for example. i dindt done that because i have a dealer here in my country from bilstein


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

you have also the b4 and b6 but those are for cars with standard springs...


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

mounted the front bilsteins b8 today. the rear bilsteins were not installed because the dealer that sold me the suspension, commited a mistake and sold my two front right shocks and two front left shocks...lol. i just installed the fronts and need to wait 3 days for the rears to arrive...

first toughts, just with the front bilsteins installed, i feell like i have a new car. much much more confort with bilsteins b8. im impressed. best money ive sprent in the car. now im going to put the stock suspension in a box and mail it to GM with a description saying ''garbage''.lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

OEM suspension is always a compromise at best. 

Funny thing, some high-end Corvettes had softer springs/damping rates than the base models. They apparently made up the difference with sway bars, bushings, and wheel/tire selection. 

I think I'll explore the sway bar and tire route with improving my Cruze's handling, as lowering a car isn't feasible around me.


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Funny thing, some high-end Corvettes had softer springs/damping rates than the base models. They apparently made up the difference with sway bars, bushings, and wheel/tire selection.


Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong with this statement.


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> mounted the front bilsteins b8 today. the rear bilsteins were not installed because the dealer that sold me the suspension, commited a mistake and sold my two front right shocks and two front left shocks...lol. i just installed the fronts and need to wait 3 days for the rears to arrive...
> 
> first toughts, just with the front bilsteins installed, i feell like i have a new car. much much more confort with bilsteins b8. im impressed. best money ive sprent in the car. now im going to put the stock suspension in a box and mail it to GM with a description saying ''garbage''.lol


Do you have the B8 part numbers?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Stampedenit said:


> Do you have the B8 part numbers?


i can give you that tomorrow. i have to check the box.its at my work. i know the last two numbers from the fronts are 06 for the left and 90 for the right or 90 for the left and 06 for the right


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For $850 I think I would have held out just a little bit longer for some coilovers but eh.
Ebay for the springs? Seems like a good price.

Car looks good!


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i think coilovers i way to stiff for the shitty roads my country have. has to be to the bilsteins...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing.

What is different about the B8 for lowered vehicles? Are they stiffer, do they have shorter bodies to add suspension travel on lowered cars?

EDIT: Some extremely vague information from the Bilstein website, and the US site still does not list parts for the Cruze:

*BILSTEIN B6 - HD Passenger Car Street Performance* 
If you’re looking for suspension performance, the BILSTEIN B6 Series shock absorber and strut is the best solution to improve your car’s ride. Unbelievable control, precise handling, ultimate performance and incredible comfort. You'll soon discover there is, quite literally, nothing like it. 

*The product benefits at a glance:*

Monotube gas pressure construction
Improved safety and sportiness
Added traction and enhanced stability
Increased durability and performance while maintaining ride comfort
Road-tested and fine-tuned by BILSTEIN for each vehicle specific application
 
*BILSTEIN B8 - Sport Passenger Car* 
If you’re looking for a performance lowering shock absorber or strut, the BILSTEIN B8 Sport Series is up to the task. Designed to enhance your car’s lowered suspension, BILSTEIN’s monotube gas pressure technology features delivers a sport ride with remarkable comfort. 

*The product benefits at a glance:*

Monotube gas pressure construction
High-performance shock absorbers and struts designed specifically for lowering springs and production sport vehicle
Sport-tuned with a high level of comfort
Precision handling and optimized vehicle control
Road-tested and fine-tuned by BILSTEIN


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> i think coilovers i way to stiff for the shitty roads my country have. has to be to the bilsteins...


coilovers at normal height are much softer than stock the adjustable dampning can make it a very comfartable ride and riding stiff just rides stiff benifets of coilovers i would(did)pay for over spending 850 on some oe replacement parts that just ride nicer seems a bit out of context,should have just dropped another 50 bucks for coilovers and your car can be a adjustable height and still have the comfarts of a stock car


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

the thing is that i tested coilovers in the car before, from a friend. after many adjustings i removed them and tested the bilsteins b8 and i am more satisfied with the b8. the level of confort in the car is higher with the b8. and the eibach springs i have them for almost a year. i was not thowing them to the trash...my friend is a dealer of bilstein and let me test the coilovers, the b14pss. very good but as ive said, in crappy roads like we have, the b8s are much better


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you happen to write the part numbrs down? I can't see them that well on your pics.


----------



## zymzyck (Jul 1, 2012)

*Bilstein Part Numbers*

Select International page English Language

35-171690	Shock Absorber
BILSTEIN - B8 SPRINT
Fitting Position Front Axle Left; Suspension Strut; Single Tube Upside Down; Top pin; Bottom Clamp;	
1	17800 EUR/Piece
(excl. VAT)
35-171706	Shock Absorber
BILSTEIN - B8 SPRINT
Fitting Position Front Axle Right; Suspension Strut; Single Tube Upside Down; Top pin; Bottom Clamp;	
1	17800 EUR/Piece
(excl. VAT)
24-171717	Shock Absorber
BILSTEIN - B8 SPRINT
Fitting Position Rear Axle; Gas Pressure; Monotube; Bottom eye; Top pin;


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

I want just ride comfort and I don't want to feel bumps on the road. Would B6 be enough for that or should I just get the B8?? I live in Staten Island and the roads here are crap HAHAH!!!! O and here is the website for the Bilstein USA which are available for my cruze with the year. 2011 LT. http://cart.bilsteinus.com/search/mmid=313733/drivetype=FWD


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

If you haven't lowered your car yet and want this they sell a b12 kit that includes eibach springs


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

170-3tree said:


> If you haven't lowered your car yet and want this they sell a b12 kit that includes eibach springs


 so is the B12 similar to the B6? What's the difference cause I don't think it fits for my car. Do you have a link?


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

The Bilstein B12 (Eibach Pro-Kit) was on the Bilstein online catalog, but they're not showing up now for some reason. In any case, if you want to improve your current ride feel, the Bilstein B6 should be perfect. 

My neighbor has a Chevy Cruze as well and she ordered her Bilstein B6 from 'Tirerack'. She loves the ride and she also mentioned that her back soreness she was having from the seats has disappeared. 

The B6 may be on backorder since North America gets a set number of units to sell before more are shipped.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

B12 is the b8 kit plus a set of springs. Thmotorsport shows them as in stock and their prices are VERY fair


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Cass23VSU4 said:


> The Bilstein B12 (Eibach Pro-Kit) was on the Bilstein online catalog, but they're not showing up now for some reason. In any case, if you want to improve your current ride feel, the Bilstein B6 should be perfect.
> 
> My neighbor has a Chevy Cruze as well and she ordered her Bilstein B6 from 'Tirerack'. She loves the ride and she also mentioned that her back soreness she was having from the seats has disappeared.
> 
> The B6 may be on backorder since North America gets a set number of units to sell before more are shipped.


awesome thx. I am not at a point where I need sport suspension. I just need relief from the bumps here. Will def look into getting me a set. Cheers!!!


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

is Summit a good website for parts. The price is awesome http://www.summitracing.com/search?SortBy=BestKeywordMatch&SortOrder=Ascending&keyword=bilstein b6


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Summit isn't showing any Cruze fitment for bilstein products. Tellin y'all, thmotorsport is great on bilstein products.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm about to buy a Bilstein gas shocks with 4 Wheel Online. What model do you have and is the damping adjustable?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

None


----------

